# Ridgeway spark arrestor



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like a couple of Ridgeway or beartrap spark arrestors for a couple C&S projects. Seems like I remember someone making a kit. Looked at Ozarks and Trackside details but didn't see anything. Anybody have information, or maybe some LGB parts I could use?

Thanks

Terl


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

If you're doing a project in 1:20.3 then Accucraft makes a nice Ridgway Spark Arrestor. One small detail: the cost is $150!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I think that was Shortline Car and Foundry who was making that at one point. Haven't seen them around in a bit, but they always kept a low profile. I saw the Accucraft one at Caboose the other day. The good news is that with gas prices this low (Good Lord, did I really just use "low" and "gas prices" in the same sentence?), it no longer costs you $150 to drive down to Denver.  

Later, 

K


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

*The bear trap is not really difficult to scratch build. There are numerous photos around.
Sure beats the heck out of paying $150.00.*


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks 

I intend to bash a C-16 into a C&S engine in about 1/22.5 scale or there abouts, so the Accurcraft part would be too big. Will probably scratch build one or two. 

Terl


----------

